# Helpful info



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://drbenkim.com/articles-ulcerative-co...s-treatment.htmHere is some helpful info that I came across.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for putting in this link joanna


----------

